# How fucked am I in this hypothetical situation?



## SIGSEGV (Mar 6, 2021)

So let's say that I made a shitpost somewhere, and somebody thought it was a credible threat. Now let's suppose that they reported it to the FBI, and now I'm being sued by the federal government for inciting violence. In this completely hypothetical situation, how fucked am I? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 7, 2021)

You're going to a Biden re-education camp, where you'll be force-fed Metamucil


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Mar 7, 2021)

You're going to be sent to Brazil.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 7, 2021)

You're fucked nigger.  Just put the sharpie in the pooper now and save yourself the trouble.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Mar 7, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> So let's say that I made a shitpost somewhere, and somebody thought it was a credible threat. Now let's suppose that they reported it to the FBI, and now I'm being sued by the federal government for inciting violence. In this completely hypothetical situation, how fucked am I? Asking for a friend.


Go back to Onionfarms SIG, they can't find you there.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 7, 2021)

Do a flip.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Mar 7, 2021)

Some JERK said:


> Do a flip.


No.


----------



## Furret (Mar 7, 2021)

Chances are you're fucked, but you might be able to get out of it if you join an Internet forum dedicated primarily to shitting on another Internet forum and become an administrator.


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 7, 2021)

Try contacting a lawyer.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 7, 2021)

Like a civil suit?
Did the person in question tell people to do something that they then did?
Doesn't matter, unless they have a wad of fuck you money laying around for lawyers then RIP nigger.


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Mar 7, 2021)

Do what I did and become an informant. They'll basically forgive everything if you just start turning on everyone you know.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Mar 7, 2021)

Bassomatic said:


> Try contacting a lawyer.


@AnOminous pls help


----------



## MemeGrey (Mar 7, 2021)

Technically you didn't _incite_ anyone, maybe that could be your defence


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 7, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> @AnOminous pls help


Bad news- https://kiwifarms.net/threads/i-am-not-a-licensed-lawyer.85111/


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Mar 7, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> Bad news- https://kiwifarms.net/threads/i-am-not-a-licensed-lawyer.85111/


That's just a ploy so he can drive his fees up, lawyers are like that. Luckily, there's a simple remedy to that: Shit and fart. Constantly.


----------



## Penis Drager (Mar 7, 2021)

You'd be just fine in such a situation, bro.
Just ignore the problem and it would go away on its own.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 7, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> So let's say that I made a shitpost somewhere, and somebody thought it was a credible threat. Now let's suppose that they reported it to the FBI, and now I'm being sued by the federal government for inciting violence. In this completely hypothetical situation, how fucked am I? Asking for a friend.


As your attorney, I advise suicide.  This is legal advice.  Kill yourself.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Mar 7, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> As your attorney, I advise suicide.  This is legal advice.  Kill yourself.


Why.


----------



## Penis Drager (Mar 7, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> Why.


He's the expert, bro. The explanation would probably go over your head anyway. Just take his advice and you'll be fine.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 7, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> Why.


So about that flip...


----------



## SIGSEGV (Mar 6, 2021)

So let's say that I made a shitpost somewhere, and somebody thought it was a credible threat. Now let's suppose that they reported it to the FBI, and now I'm being sued by the federal government for inciting violence. In this completely hypothetical situation, how fucked am I? Asking for a friend.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Mar 7, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> He's the expert, bro. The explanation would probably go over your head anyway. Just take his advice and you'll be fine.


Why.


Some JERK said:


> So about that flip...


No.


----------



## Getwhatyou (Mar 7, 2021)

Consider leaving the country. Learn to enjoy speaking Russian.


----------



## knobslobbin (Mar 7, 2021)

Forced fed troon camp for you. Start picking out a dilator.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Mar 7, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> Forced fed troon camp for you. Start picking out a dilator.


Nobody asked you.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Mar 7, 2021)

were you behind a vpn, did you say nigger, and is your friend at least three towns away


----------



## SIGSEGV (Mar 7, 2021)

Rich Evans Apologist said:


> were you behind a vpn, did you say nigger, and is your friend at least three towns away


No, yes, no.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Mar 7, 2021)

alright so that's about 200 fucked


----------



## Canoodler (Mar 7, 2021)

Come with me, I'll hide you somewhere no one will ever find you.


----------



## OrionBalls (Mar 7, 2021)

It'll be fine. Lol, chill out. (Seriously though, you're probably going to be alright. If you can afford legal counsel, I would seek some. Good luck to you.) Get archives of every shitpost you've made to set up a plausible defense based on the pattern that you've never posted seriously.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Mar 7, 2021)

Orion Balls Deux said:


> It'll be fine. Lol, chill out. (Seriously though, you're probably going to be alright. If you can afford legal counsel, I would seek some. Good luck to you.


Retard.


----------



## Superman93 (Mar 7, 2021)

What? There is no fucking way that you got in trouble for shiposting on the internet, the Demonrats have gone too far this time. I'm going to personally gun down every single leftist on this website this time next week, and if you faggots don't join me then I'll come for you next.


----------



## Penis Drager (Mar 7, 2021)

Superman93 said:


> What? There is no fucking way that you got in trouble for shiposting on the internet, the Demonrats have gone too far this time. I'm going to personally gun down every single leftist on this website this time next week, and if you faggots don't join me then I'll come for you next.


You can't gun me down if I report you first!


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Mar 7, 2021)

Extremely fucked. Make a sock the day after you say you'll leave the site for good, and maybe the feds will let you off.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Mar 8, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> Nobody asked you.


I did.

Cope, seethe and dilate.


----------



## AMERICA (Mar 8, 2021)

just say it wasn't you and you don't know how that got on there
feign ignorance and don't stop, or just do what this guy did, I'm sure it worked out fine for him


----------



## SIGSEGV (Mar 8, 2021)

AMERICA said:


> just say it wasn't you and you don't know how that got on there
> feign ignorance and don't stop, or just do what this guy did, I'm sure it worked out fine for him


I don't have a cat, but this seems like pretty good advice.


----------



## Extreme Aneurysm (Mar 8, 2021)

Don't drop the soap.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 9, 2021)

Hello Feds reading this thread. I felt extremely incited and more than a little excited by this man's True & Honest threat. I will testify under oath to the full extent of my erection which was throbbing and pulsing with desire.


----------



## Justanotherguy (Mar 10, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> So let's say that I made a shitpost somewhere, and somebody thought it was a credible threat. Now let's suppose that they reported it to the FBI, and now I'm being sued by the federal government for inciting violence. In this completely hypothetical situation, how fucked am I? Asking for a friend.


What would they be suing you for? Did your post lead to something being destroyed? They'd need to be charging you with something I believe. However, if you've been contacted I want to say you're probably fucked. There'd be no reason for them to send you a warning and waste resources unless they thought you were an actual threat. 

Good luck to your friend OP.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Mar 10, 2021)

"hypothetical"

This shit ALWAYS happens in Minecraft, bro. ALWAYS.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Mar 6, 2021)

So let's say that I made a shitpost somewhere, and somebody thought it was a credible threat. Now let's suppose that they reported it to the FBI, and now I'm being sued by the federal government for inciting violence. In this completely hypothetical situation, how fucked am I? Asking for a friend.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Mar 10, 2021)

Justanotherguy said:


> Good luck to your friend OP.


What friend?


----------



## Justanotherguy (Mar 10, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> What friend?


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Mar 10, 2021)

Justanotherguy said:


> Good luck to your friend OP.


Shitposters keep no company except for the copypastas they hoard.


----------



## Justanotherguy (Mar 10, 2021)

The High Prophet of Truth said:


> Shitposters keep no company except for the copypastas they hoard.


"
What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills.

I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words.

You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands.

Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue.

But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it.

You’re fucking dead, kiddo."


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Mar 10, 2021)

Dont worry just come out as GAY & they cant touch you ^^ !


----------



## Justanotherguy (Mar 10, 2021)

Jebu Nagazi said:


> Dont worry just come out as GAY & they cant touch you ^^ !


Come out as the opposite gender as well.


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Mar 10, 2021)

Justanotherguy said:


> Come out as the opposite gender as well.


Just to be supersure tell them you voted for Biden!


----------



## SIGSEGV (Mar 10, 2021)

Justanotherguy said:


> View attachment 1985338


----------



## OrionBalls (Mar 11, 2021)

Did you figure out a solution? If the issue even hypothetically exists, (for your friend on Minecraft, of course.) there's no way the Feddies would actually prosecute you(r friend.)


----------



## Crunchy Oats (Mar 12, 2021)

Did your friend try making friends with the FBI?


----------



## Megatardingo (Mar 12, 2021)

Say that you're a citizen of the world and that you don't recognize their authority, they can't do anything to you after that. Here's a quick guide for your convenience:



			http://www.fourwinds10.com/siterun_data/government/judicial_and_courts/common_law/news.php?q=1552144173
		


For any further doubts please be sure to contact Charles Miller.


----------



## Tookie (Mar 12, 2021)

Ruby Ridge II


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 12, 2021)

When they drag you away make sure you send Terry our best.
You'll probably be cell mates.


----------



## stares at error messages (Mar 14, 2021)

follow these step carefully. your life might depend on it.

Become a comedian and open an LLC or something
Apply and get PPP loan.
Use loan to buy lawyer. You don't have to own them, you just need to get the lawyer to represent you in court.
Bonus get loan that 40% of equals cost of lawyer. Then pay your self a salary with the 60% left over and all is forgiven.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Mar 23, 2021)

Mail the court an explanation that those FBI-Niggers failed to jail or othervise punish Nazis and KKK chanting to a crowd about going to kill blacks and jews, and so they should let you go too. Alternatively, if you threatened a nigger, congrats! It's a constitutionally protected action (especially if you threaten to break their necks), and the feds can't do shit.


----------

